# Weltmeister Stella не все язычки звучат что делать?



## Mystery (28 Дек 2010)

аккордеон старенький не знаю сколько ему отец принёс где-то достал, лет как 6-7 лежит у меня, модель Weltmeister Stella, 5 регистров на правой стороне, 3 на левой. 
Не все язычки звучат, в каждом регистре есть около 3 клавиш которые на растягивание мехов не звучат((

Что делать может как-то самому можно починить, помогите и сколько стоят эти язычки обычно и где их продают?


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (28 Дек 2010)

Голоса могли просто отпасть - мастика от старости потеряла эластичность и раскрошилась. чтобы проверить это не открывая инструмент, попробуйте немного потрясти инструмент)) если он проявляет качества погремушки - значит голоса и правда отвалились, их нужно приклеить обратно.


----------



## bombastic (28 Дек 2010)

а если нет, снимаете резонатор и аккуратно, лезвием или скальпилем отделяете язычки от планок, не оттягивая сильно.
возможно лайки отклеились и повисли внутри, тогда приклеиваете на родное место, только чтоб клей не попал на язычок.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (28 Дек 2010)

Иногда хватает элементарной продувки резонатора воздухом,если все на месте,конечно.


----------



## Mystery (28 Дек 2010)

Всём спасибо, разобрал вроде всё на месте и как погремушка не сыпется, некоторые удалось продуть как *Новиков Игорь*, посоветовал, дул ртом, некоторые пока дую но чё-то не продуваются упорно не хотят звук давать иголкой пробовал толкать но не помогает.


----------



## akkordeonist.by (4 Янв 2011)

У меня тоже самое,но через регистры делаю(меняю регистр и всё хорошо)


----------



## KLEZMER (15 Апр 2011)

Кто знает как решить похожую проблему на аккордеоне Horch De Luxe? Вернее уже понятно как решить проблему, но не могу понять как он разбирается. Есть мысль что правая дека крепится к меху болтами. Это так?


----------



## ze_go (15 Апр 2011)

это так


----------



## kolabook (15 Апр 2011)

Скорей всего так. Недавно ремонтировал Hohner, там правый полукорпус крепился к меху тремя болтами. Вернее не полукорпус а дека с клапанами и клавитурой, под крышкой видно крупные болты.


----------



## ze_go (15 Апр 2011)

именно такая конструкция,
по-моему абсолютно идиотская, 
там и левая таким же макаром к меху прикручена


----------

